# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry ebook

## Gail

Looking to see if anyone has downloaded this & what do you think. Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry

----------


## Brian

Hi Gail- I changed your link to the books entry on Amazon. Unless someone knows otherwise, I think any of the 'free' copies of it floating around would be pirated and not what we'd like links to from Frog Forum :Smile: .

As for the book itself, it's the standard reference manual for veterinarians who treat amphibians. It's dense and expensive, but worth taking a look at if you've got a library nearby that has a copy or if you can swing the cost.

----------


## Gail

Thanks, I didn't realize it was an illegal copy and I agree with the association of this with FF.  My neighbor found this and was questioning it, figured this was the best place for info.

----------


## Carlos

Yes, it's a great book; sadly most college or professional books are expensive  :Frown:  .  Saving $ now for "Acupuncture Energetics: A Clinical Approach for Physicians" book and it's $112  :EEK!:  .

----------

